# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  does hgh make you sleepy?

## flex25j

i have access to a few different types of hgh pharm grade and ********** that was blood tested for and came back good. also have nutropin aq and nortropin 5mg pens. i have tried all of them and anything more then 5 ius makes me real tired. i like to run 6-8 ius a day split am and late afternoon. the reason i ask because i got caught up in the kigtropin crap that was going around awhile back and i was pinning 10ius and did not make me tired. i assume cause it was crap. but the hyge and the pharm grade i have makes me very sleepy. anyone else have this problem and if so what can i do?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've talked to quite a few guys that say the same thing. HGH makes them tired. I've never felt that so I'm assuming that HGH affects people differently. I think your reaction's totally normal.

----------


## Brohim

SG don't ppl normally take T4 on HGH?

----------


## flex25j

i do take t4 100mcg ed.

----------


## SaTyR

It makes you a little bit tired but only in the morning when you wake up, that's it. Offcourse the higher the dose.....

----------


## flex25j

yeah but when i pin in the afternoon another 4 ius makes me tired again but if i can nap for 20 min i feel great. if not it sucks

----------


## jholl

i am doing 4-5ius a day but the other day decided to pin an extra 4ius in the afternoon as well. I felt like a zombie for the rest of the afternoon and slept like a baby and felt like a zombie again when i woke up until around lunch time.

----------


## Brohim

that sucks if it makes you tired. I thought the point of HGH was to give you more energy/well being. Maybe it wears off (the tiredness) the longer you are on it.

----------


## jholl

i think upping doses can lead to temporary sides (lethargy, numbness, tingling etc) that will subside once you adjust to the dose. It helps not to jump to huge doses but gradually increase only as needed, if the sides become annoying back off just a little.

----------


## flex25j

ok its been a few weeks. still tired as hell at 6ius a day. people think something is wrong with me. anywhere i go if i sit for awhile ill be out like a light it sucks. when i take 2 days off i am normal again but while on everyday i am tired. its like i am a baby again cause i sleep like 12 -14 hr a day that's with naps and if i don't work. i even was going to try 10ius e.o.d but did that 1 time 10 ius crippled me lol. i was in bed by 9 and slept until 10 the next morning that was my friday night. like i said i take 100mcg of t4 had bloods thyroid is fine. i am leaner for sure so its working i just wish i could stay awake to enjoy myself.

----------


## MuscleInk

> ok its been a few weeks. still tired as hell at 6ius a day. people think something is wrong with me. anywhere i go if i sit for awhile ill be out like a light it sucks. when i take 2 days off i am normal again but while on everyday i am tired. its like i am a baby again cause i sleep like 12 -14 hr a day that's with naps and if i don't work. i even was going to try 10ius e.o.d but did that 1 time 10 ius crippled me lol. i was in bed by 9 and slept until 10 the next morning that was my friday night. like i said i take 100mcg of t4 had bloods thyroid is fine. i am leaner for sure so its working i just wish i could stay awake to enjoy myself.


Yup. I pin 6iu daily. Used to do it in AM but it made my skin flush and very tired for about an hour. Onset of fatigue was always 10 mins after injection. Very annoying. Thought about lowering dose but for now I inject before bed.

----------


## Brohim

Try pinning the majority before bed and small dose in the am. Take your T4 at night as well.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Try pinning the majority before bed and small dose in the am. Take your T4 at night as well.


I run GH without T4. I've asked about 1/2 dozen "vets" about T4. Common opinion is that it's not worth it and risk does not outweigh benefit.

Thoughts?????

----------


## Razor

I do 50mcg of t4 per 2.5iu of gh. And yes you will be tired without it so it use it. It also makes gh more effective

----------


## MuscleInk

> I do 50mcg of t4 per 2.5iu of gh. And yes you will be tired without it so it use it. It also makes gh more effective


Thnx Razr.

----------


## flex25j

i have read numerous reports about t4 at low dose like 50-100 mcg will not mess up natural thyroid production and you can stay on as long as you run the gh. now t3 they said you need to cycle that. look it up why to much info to type up. here found one old post from here. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...H#.T-ko95Hl94c

----------


## flex25j

but another question i am only 31 so you think its wise to pin 6ius before bed every night? i thought you only do that if your like 45+

----------


## Brohim

Yes you can do 6 before bed or 4iu before bed and 2iu when you wake up.

----------


## MuscleInk

> but another question i am only 31 so you think its wise to pin 6ius before bed every night? i thought you only do that if your like 45+


Depends on your goals. I know guys that pin 10-15iu per day. An unsafe amount IMO.

There haven't been enough long term studies at high doses to determine risks, but GH is a growth promoter (risk include: ventricular thickening, diabetes, myalgia, arthralgia, adenocarcinomas) and like any drug, less is usually more and more is not better. If you read the forums on IGF and GH, the experienced users will tell you GH is a long term drug and one you shouldn't expect immediate results from.

I work in healthcare and the general census is that 4iu or less daily is a "safe" dose. Beyond this is a gamble.

IMO, anything more than 5iu daily increases risks beyond benefits.

----------


## flex25j

My goals are to gain lean muscle lose body fat. I am 6' 230 11% bf according to calipers. Goal 250 to 260 7/ 8 % bf over a 2 year period. I know hgh is long term thing. And 6 ius of American grade +875 Mg a test a week +100mcg t4 Ed. Should do the trick. I plan on running hgh for years but will drop dose and cruise on 2iu and low test for about 4 -5 months a year. Ill run my first 9 months hard before I start cruise. I am open to opinions if you think that is wrong approach.

----------


## MuscleInk

> My goals are to gain lean muscle lose body fat. I am 6' 230 11% bf according to calipers. Goal 250 to 260 7/ 8 % bf over a 2 year period. I know hgh is long term thing. And 6 ius of American grade +875 Mg a test a week +100mcg t4 Ed. Should do the trick. I plan on running hgh for years but will drop dose and cruise on 2iu and low test for about 4 -5 months a year. Ill run my first 9 months hard before I start cruise. I am open to opinions if you think that is wrong approach.


Sounds like a good plan. I generally follow a cycle of 3 months on, one month off using 3-6iu depending on my bf and weight. I used to run 5d on 1d off but after discussing a number of protocols with a few MDs, the 3mo/1mo protocol was most favorable and easier to manage.

You are on the right track bro.

----------


## flex25j

pinned all 6ius last night a few hr before bed. i slept like a baby but the problem was i didn't want to get up lol. it literally took a few hrs for my body to wake up. i feel good now though not tired during mid day

----------


## MuscleInk

> pinned all 6ius last night a few hr before bed. i slept like a baby but the problem was i didn't want to get up lol. it literally took a few hrs for my body to wake up. i feel good now though not tired during mid day


Are you using the T4? That should reduce fatigue. I don't run T4 at the advice of my trainer (a former bb competitor) but others on this board say it IS necessary. I'm still on the fence about it.

Give your body a few days to adjust to the dose and see if that improves. I agree with pinning GH at night. I sleep better too.

----------


## flex25j

yes t4 100mcg a day i take it 1 hr before breakfast. i was told take a night but i don't see the point.

----------


## MuscleInk

> yes t4 100mcg a day i take it 1 hr before breakfast. i was told take a night but i don't see the point.


Should help. I can't comment on the AM v PM usage of T4 bcuz I'm not using it......yet ?

----------

